# R35 ignition coil - 1or2 for testing



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Good morning all

I'm looking for 1 or 2 R35 ignition coils for testing/mock up purposes for a side project I've got. 

These WILL NOT be used for ignition purposes at this point and due to what I'm thinking about maybe not being possible/viable, 
i'd prefer faulty/damaged/burnt out etc coils to experiment with. 

My only request is they are physically complete so have the stalk and springs (exactly how they would be if fitted or bought new). Damaged pins or plug connection isn't important. 

I have been searching for a while but obviously if a coil is faulty, it probably just gets binned. Closest I have found is on eBay that's listed for a GTR but the part no. 22448-6N015 suggests it's for an Almera 

I'm located in south east London. 

Thanks and happy new year
Darren


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I got offered some free samples from China a few days ago.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

I presume you was looking to place an order for some to be offered free samples? 

Have you received them or will you in time ? 

At this point I'm only interested in the physical aspect rather than the function side. 

Thanks for the reply 
Darren


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What are you trying to do I***8217;ve got all data as we manufacture and sell r35 coil kits. No they saw we sell Hitachi coils and kits it was a cold call message offering us samples to test.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Aaah I see, that makes sense. Well I don't and won't be selling any kits so no chance of me getting any freebies :chuckle:

It's not data/readings/output etc I'm trying to find, I just need one or two in my hands that I can't measure, take apart, cut, glue, hammer and shout at. 

Do you have any faulty ones that are essentially just going to waste ?


----------

